# Vivaldi Appreciation Thread



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I love his reliable predictability! His music also moves me more than Bach's.

He along with Rothko inspire my own music which I posted in the composers section if you are interested in checking it out!

Thanks.


Discuss!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Instrumental or vocal?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Instrumental or vocal?


Both are fantastic!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Right now I'm listening to Ma's cello Vivaldi album.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Here you have some outstanding recordings, have fun.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

In one word: YES (the implicit question is "do you like Vivaldi?").


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

The Four Seasons are perfect! The closest comparison is Water Music by Handel.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

neoshredder said:


> The Four Seasons are perfect! The closest comparison is Water Music by Handel.


I also love Handel.


----------



## Montarsolo (5 mo ago)

Today, this CD made me fall in love with Vivaldi's The Four Seasons again.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

neoshredder said:


> The Four Seasons are perfect! The closest comparison is Water Music by Handel.


How and why? They seem rather different... There must be many hundreds of (violin) concertos from Vivaldi himself, other Italians as well as some Germans that were closer to the 4 seasons than the Water Music that is a suite (or three), not a concerto, and in many movements rather brass-dominated as fits the festive "outdoor" character.
If you want to hear a "Vivaldian" piece by Handel try the first concerto from his op.3 or the "Sonata à 5" HWV 288, the latter probably written around 1706-07 in Italy when the Vivaldian style was so new, Vivaldis own concerti weren't even published (Vivaldi's op.3 appeared 1711 in print).


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Kreisler jr said:


> How and why? They seem rather different... There must be many hundreds of (violin) concertos from Vivaldi himself, other Italians as well as some Germans that were closer to the 4 seasons than the Water Music that is a suite (or three), not a concerto, and in many movements rather brass-dominated as fits the festive "outdoor" character.
> If you want to hear a "Vivaldian" piece by Handel try the first concerto from his op.3 or the "Sonata à 5" HWV 288, the latter probably written around 1706-07 in Italy when the Vivaldian style was so new, Vivaldis own concerti weren't even published (Vivaldi's op.3 appeared 1711 in print).


I don’t mean sounding the same. But close to equal in their greatness. Of course Vivaldi’s Four Season is unmatched. But Water Music is the closest it gets to melodic baroque music. Other great Handel works include Royal Fireworks and Concerti Grossi Op. 6.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

What appeals to me about the instrumental Baroque era greats is that they feel very mathematically sound yet with strong emotional spirit. I feel this represents the full capacity of human consciousness.

I say non-vocal music only because I don't listen to lyrics, and feel like I'm ignoring an important part of vocal music if I ignore the lyrics. Just a pet peeve more than anything. I also like the idea of music being able to be understood by everyone no mater the culture and language is a barrier.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What appeals to me about the instrumental Baroque era greats is that they feel very mathematically sound yet with strong emotional spirit. I feel this represents the full capacity of human consciousness.
> 
> I say non-vocal music only because I don't listen to lyrics, and feel like I'm ignoring an important part of vocal music if I ignore the lyrics. Just a pet peeve more than anything. I also like the idea of music being able to be understood by everyone no mater the culture and language is a barrier.



Try this works, so exciting, easy to understand.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> Try this works, so exciting, easy to understand.


Beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Some of my favorite Baroque recordings:

Joshua Bell - The Four Seasons 
Emerson String Quartet - Art of the Fugue


----------

